# Crappy Weekend For Paddles



## TheWhiskyThief (Mar 4, 2009)

Lost 2 Paddles this weekend.

Left a Werner Side Kick with blue blades on the side of the river at Black Rock yesterday. Just left it there after running Kermit's to Black Rock. It has my name and number on it.

Lost a Blue Pool bend shaft paddle on the Dumont run of Clear Creek today. It is a black carbon fiber and fiber glass paddle.

Many thanks and beer to anyone that finds one or both of them.


----------



## badswimmer (Jul 13, 2006)

check out the ad from kayak-kid


----------



## TheWhiskyThief (Mar 4, 2009)

Awesome man, thank you.

If I get that paddle back, I'll owe you some beer too.


----------



## badswimmer (Jul 13, 2006)

no worries bro-I prefer red bull, especially for booties! Maybe helping you will be the karmic swing I need, the boat I found w/ no name and drug for miles then returned has yielded nothing so far...so why not get something for nothing? Just joshing- you don't owe me shit. Fire it up!


----------



## TheWhiskyThief (Mar 4, 2009)

Hey man, I can't tell you how much I appreciate your help.

If we ever paddle together, I'll hook you up with that Red Bull for sure.


----------

